# My gorgeous puppy was born!!



## mrjcb91 (Jan 20, 2015)

So only after a couple of weeks of waiting I got an email from our fantastic breeder saying her cocker gave birth to 5 gorgeous cockapoo puppies, 4 chocolate and 1 black. 

As i am fifth on the waiting list I don't get a choice as to which one I have but that doesn't bother me, they are now 3 weeks old and gorgeous!! 

So excited now.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Bless them... We were at the bottom of the list too but our Obi is a beaut!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh lucky you! What sweet little babies. Do you have all the necessary items for the new arrival yet? What about names?


----------



## mrjcb91 (Jan 20, 2015)

Trying to not go too crazy with things to buy, but i have the essentials i think. Crate, toys, bedding, brush, bowls etc. 

Still need a collar and lead, but not sure which ones to get just yet! 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There is something extra special about baby puppies . 
It will be lovely to watch your pup grow up.

Collar and lead - just get a baby puppy collar and lead for now - they grow so quickly, but initially it is good to just have something that is light and comfortable for them to wear - you can enjoy shopping for a beautiful collar once your pup is 5-6 months old. Get a small disc too. In the uk you need to have your name and address on their ID tag.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely pups


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw! I bet you can't wait  that looks like a lovely clean and comfy bed for them all, I wonder if your future pup is one of those we can see?!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw! I bet you can't wait  that looks like a lovely clean and comfy bed for them all, I wonder if your future pup is one of those we can see?!!!


It must be? There are 5 pups there - 4 choccy ones and the little black one (my pick - obviously )


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is such an exciting time, once they are 'real'. Dudley grew out of his first puppy collar really quickly, sadly I lost that (was in a handbag that was lost/stolen) but I still have his 2nd one and that still seems so tiny now!


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

*chocolate or black cockapoos?*

chocolate or black cockapoos ? Either one is beautiful . :ilmc:

congrats ! 

The waiting time is hard . but just spend some times to look at puppy stuff.

Two things to remember .

First / When you see something DO NOT purchased it immediately . just wait and look around for more .

second / No matter what you purchase for new puppy , just think about few weeks ! because as he/she grow up you see new stuff and some stuff are not the good size anymore , such as collar or harness !

What I said was based on my experience as a new puppy owner .


----------



## mrjcb91 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for all your help. 

As i am last on the waiting list, I don't know if I'm getting a male or female until the others have chosen. The breeder has been great about keeping us all informed, they all seem like gorgeous pups. 

Would you say get one of those extendable leads?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't get an extendable lead... They are not great for training your pup to walk nicely on a lead and the best thing to do with your pup when in a safe place is to let her/him off the lead, the pup will stay close to you, honestly


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Don't get an extendable lead... They are not great for training your pup to walk nicely on a lead and the best thing to do with your pup when in a safe place is to let her/him off the lead, the pup will stay close to you, honestly


That's right, it's too easy to let the pup get away from you. For safety and bonding, a nice lightweight ordinary lead is best.

The waiting is the best of times....and the worst of times. Try to enjoy it as part of the puppy owning experience. Importantly, make lots of time for yourself and your family before your life becomes a whirl of piddles and sharp teeth. Try apologizing in advance for your short temper.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What Datun said, plus try to cram in all the things you'll never do again...like leave the house alone completely guilt free, and sleep in really late...and choose to remain inside to avoid really nasty weather...


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Don't buy expensive stuff for the puppy... It is likely to be chewed and need replacing quickly. We are on our third lead and we have only had Obi for three months. 

We got an extendable lead and agree with others that it hasn't ben much use... Other than another chew toy. What we do have is a very long lead though. Obi runs through the woods with this on him and we can grab the trailing end if he does run into trouble... Such as meeting cyclists, other dogs, humans who don't like dogs, dogs who don't like dogs... When we have finished walking in the woods, we put the short lead on him and immediately remind him about walking to heel with this lead.


----------



## Lisa2503 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum but wanted to get a little advice about cavapoo collar sizes.

I am hoping to get a little girl cavapoo puppy in early summer and am already getting organised for her coming home.

My question is what size should I get for a 8 week old puppy does 7-9 inches sound ok also what size collars do they need when there full grown?

If I could have some advise I would be very grateful.

Lisa
X


----------

